# NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT VS ATI Radeon HD 5500



## Smogg (11. November 2010)

Abend habe mal eine Frage zum Thema Grafikkarten, kenn mich nicht allzu gut damit aus.

Und zwar welche Grafikkarte ist besser GeForce 8800Gt oder Ati Radeon HD 5500

NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT : 512MB GDDR3
256 BIT, Dual DVI , Kein Plan ob diese Grafikkarte DirectX 11 unterstützt.

Ati Radeon HD 5500: 1024MB DDR2, Kern-Taktfrequenz in MHz 550 MHz, Speicher-Taktfrequenz in MHz 500 MHz, Gesamtspeicherbandbreite in GB/s 16,0 GB, Unterstützt DirectX 11


Zur Zeit benuze ich Ati HD 5500


----------



## Benegeserit (11. November 2010)

? 
die sind doch viel zu alt, was willst denn mit den karten?
dx 11 mit ner 8800 gt?^^

is dein board zu alt oder bekommst die karten geschenkt? *bissl doof gugt*


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Ganz klar die 8800GT - die 5500er (welche genau?) sind Office-Karten - die 8800GT war mal eine Spielekarte - auch nichtmehr sonderlich aktuell reicht für WoW aber mehr als aus.

/Edit : Neu bitte keine der beiden Kaufen - falls du sie gebraucht (zu welchem Preis?) angeboten bekommst __(die 8800GT)__ könnte man vllt drüber nachdenken..

Nein , die 8800GT unterstützt kein DX11.
_


----------



## Smogg (11. November 2010)

Habe beide Grafikkarten Geschenkt bekommen, aber warum ist die 8800Gt besser wenn sie nicht mal DX 11 hat.

Die andere XFX HD RADEON 5500 hat nämlich DX 11.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Habe ich doch geschrieben - die 8800GT ist (war) eine Spielekarte - die 5500 (welche ist es denn genau?) sind Officekarten - für Filme,Surfen usw. halt - wie eine "verbesserte" Onboard-Karte die nicht Onboard ist..
_


----------



## Smogg (11. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Habe ich doch geschrieben - die 8800GT ist (war) eine Spielekarte - die 5500 (welche ist es denn genau?) sind Officekarten - für Filme,Surfen usw. halt - wie eine "verbesserte" Onboard-Karte die nicht Onboard ist..
> _



Wie Meinste das mit welche ist es.
Auf der verpackung steht XFX ATI RADEON HD 5550 PCI EXPRESS 2.1


----------



## Benegeserit (11. November 2010)

hat painschkes doch geschrieben, die 8800 Gt is ne zockerkarte.
die 5500 is eher ne karte für office anwendungen.

vlt. nimmst beide karten zum testen. die welche dir mehr zusagt nimmst dann.
dx 11 is da erstmal 2 rangig... wichtig ist das die karte die leistung bringt die du zum zocken brauchst.


----------



## madmurdock (11. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich. Für die Low Karte da (8800er) würd ich mir das nicht antun wollen sämtliche Treiber neu zu installieren und ein Running Sys (gehe ich jdfs mal aus, sonst wuerdest du noch was anderes zu schreiben) zum Failing Sys zu machen.

Entweder holst du dir ne neue 100 bis 200 Euro Karte, oder laesst es so wie es ist. 

Gibt btw für so was auch ne Technikfabteilung im Buffedforum.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Also die 5550 (du hattest nur 5500 geschrieben - das ist die Serie aber nicht das genaue Modell gewesen)

Hier mal ein Beispiel : http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/amd_ati_radeon_hd5550_roundup/index19.php

Schau mal wo die 5550 ist - jetzt schau mal wo die 9800GT ist (Nachfolger der 8800GT - bzw. gleich nur anderer Name)

Zwar nicht viel mehr FPS - aber ich hoffe du siehst was ich meine.._


----------



## Caps-lock (11. November 2010)

Nur so aus Neugierde...
Was hattest du VORHER für eine Graka drin ?
Also bevor du die beiden geschenkt bekommen hast.


----------



## Smogg (11. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also die 5550 (du hattest nur 5500 geschrieben - das ist die Serie aber nicht das genaue Modell gewesen)
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel : http://ht4u.net/revi...dup/index19.php
> 
> ...



ahhh Vielen dank laut dem testbericht von deinem link ist die 5550 ja mal der letzte schroot ich glaube ich bau mir mal die 8800GT ein.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Denk aber dran das du die Treiber (Vorher!) deinstallierst und dann die neuen ordenlich installierst.._


----------



## Caps-lock (11. November 2010)

Bevor du das machst^^
Was für eine Graka hattest du vor der 5500 und 8800 drin.
Nicht das die besser war, als deine beiden geschenkten.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Steht doch oben , er hat derzeit die 5550 drin._


----------



## Smogg (11. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugierde...
> Was hattest du VORHER für eine Graka drin ?
> Also bevor du die beiden geschenkt bekommen hast.





ATI HD 2600XT von Club 3D , bin nicht so der Gamer hauptsache Wow läuft flüssig.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. November 2010)

Ich hab mich ja auch korrigiert 
Ok die 8800 ist defintiv besser.
Dann viel Glück beim umbauen.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Für die Low Karte da (8800er)



Lowkarte... ich hab eine 8800GT (allerdings mit 1024MB RAM) verbaut, die noch sämtliche aktuellen Spiele mit mittleren bis hohen Settings packt.
Wenn man nicht gerade 16x AA und so ein Zeug braucht reicht die auf jeden Fall noch eine Weile.


----------

